# Im a new member so I jus wanted to show you guys my dogs



## Papolapo18 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jus a couple of pics of my three wonderful pitbulls :woof:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow those are some beautiful pups you have! Welcome! What are your pups names?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pups, welcome to the forum.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice looking dogs, mate. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Papolapo18 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you and my brindle pit's name is rocsi(girl), the all brown red nose name is nibbles(girl) and my other pit name is rocky(guy)


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

very handsome boys and beautiful girl .. welcome to the forum .. =]


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

love the ears... are they papered? bloodlines?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Great looking dogs man! :welcome: Thanks for sharing pics....


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice dogs!!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like a happy little family! Welcome.


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

great looking dogs, welcome I am a newb too


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute! Welcome


----------



## Absolute Peril (Jan 21, 2010)

They are very cute. Do you have a ped?


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome! Nice pics of your dogs!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Cute pups! Look how happy those girls look to see you standing over them with a camera. Adorable!


----------



## SIAH (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice lookin dogs bro, welcome aboard, Im a new guy here too..... But I must say this is the best forum for pitties in my opinion very, very informative and helpful and very nice and prompt posters..

-BAY..


----------

